# Scammed by a Phony Uber Employee



## ChattaBilly (Jan 10, 2016)

I lost over $200 in my wallet today. I accepted a ride request that said something like "com generated" for the name. As I headed to the pickup location, I received a telephone call from "uber'. "Wyatt" told me he was in promotions, and because of my high rating, I had won $200. He asked me to verify the name on my screen, and asked if I would pull over. He basically walked me through a ridiculously simple scam, by having me add an additional credit card number to my account, which allowed them to drain the money I had not yet sent to my bank acct. In hindsight, I feel stupid. Talk about being frustrated. Anyway, DON"T BELIEVE IT IF THEY SAY YOU WON! IT'S A SCAM!


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

ChattaBilly said:


> I lost over $200 in my wallet today. I accepted a ride request that said something like "com generated" for the name. As I headed to the pickup location, I received a telephone call from "uber'. "Wyatt" told me he was in promotions, and because of my high rating, I had won $200. He asked me to verify the name on my screen, and asked if I would pull over. He basically walked me through a ridiculously simple scam, by having me add an additional credit card number to my account, which allowed them to drain the money I had not yet sent to my bank acct. In hindsight, I feel stupid. Talk about being frustrated. Anyway, DON"T BELIEVE IT IF THEY SAY YOU WON! IT'S A SCAM!


Common scam. Sorry that you fell for it.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I really wish drivers would not fall for this scam. I have had someone try the same, but I called Support, they charged them a cancellation fee & paid me the fee, and deactivated their account. The best thing to do is not answer the call, stop driving, and call Uber Support.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

how on earth did you fall for that?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

So much for the search option here on this forum.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

You're lucky they only took you for $200


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Don't feel too bad, Barbara Corcorans secretary got scammed last week for almost 400K bux.

Luckily she was able to get it back.

It's called SHK, the School of Hard Knocks. You learned a lesson today that you'll never forget.

No matter how many times it's brought up here, there's many people that don't know about the scam.

How would the search function help him if he didn't know about the scam in the first place?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

observer said:


> How would the search function help him if he didn't know about the scam in the first place?


"I wonder if anyone else has experienced this ... I'll just do a quick search ... "


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Who even bothers to answer a call.

Every other one is some kind of scam


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

I got the scam attempt as well but just charged the cancel fee and reported.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mista T said:


> "I wonder if anyone else has experienced this ... I'll just do a quick search ... "


After the fact yes but I doubt anyone would do it as it's happening.

I've had a couple of ¡Doh! moments myself but I didn't realize it till afterward.

Everyone would like to catch these things before they happen and sometimes they do but the reality is many people don't realize what's going on till it's too late.

Just look at the thousands of drivers that are doing Uberpool and short rides.



Homie G said:


> Who even bothers to answer a call.
> 
> Every other one is some kind of scam


If the call isn't from someone in my contacts list, I don't anwer. If it's important they'll leave a message.

Most people know to text me.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> how on earth did you fall for that?


Going after someone's desperation to make money.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I can't wait to have my first scam call. I'm going to pull over, tell them my account name is "YourMommaShouldveSwallowed" and that my password is "[email protected]++".


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

ChattaBilly said:


> I lost over $200 in my wallet today. I accepted a ride request that said something like "com generated" for the name. As I headed to the pickup location, I received a telephone call from "uber'. "Wyatt" told me he was in promotions, and because of my high rating, I had won $200. He asked me to verify the name on my screen, and asked if I would pull over. He basically walked me through a ridiculously simple scam, by having me add an additional credit card number to my account, which allowed them to drain the money I had not yet sent to my bank acct. In hindsight, I feel stupid. Talk about being frustrated. Anyway, DON"T BELIEVE IT IF THEY SAY YOU WON! IT'S A SCAM!


I fell for this two years ago. Fortunately, Lyft refunded my lost revenue, $107, without me asking. Don't feel bad about the folks who ask how you could fall for it - the scammers are very, very convincing and lead you carefully down the path.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Sometimes 'empathy' is missing from this forum. OK, maybe a lot. 😲


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

TXUbering said:


> I can't wait to have my first scam call. I'm going to pull over, tell them my account name is "YourMommaShouldveSwallowed" and that my password is "[email protected]++".


Since I only do Surge rides I'll start the trip and ghost Longhaul the shit out of it.

They can't dispute it with Rohit because I'll just say "rider said they ordered it for a friend".


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Sometimes 'empathy' is missing from this forum. OK, maybe a lot. &#128562;


Empathy? That word doesn't exist here. Drivers are buttholes.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Empathy? That word doesn't exist here. Drivers are buttholes.


well, some certainly are that post here. In real life? Not as many.

&#127965;


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

ChattaBilly said:


> I lost over $200 in my wallet today. I accepted a ride request that said something like "com generated" for the name. As I headed to the pickup location, I received a telephone call from "uber'. "Wyatt" told me he was in promotions, and because of my high rating, I had won $200. He asked me to verify the name on my screen, and asked if I would pull over. He basically walked me through a ridiculously simple scam, by having me add an additional credit card number to my account, which allowed them to drain the money I had not yet sent to my bank acct. In hindsight, I feel stupid. Talk about being frustrated. Anyway, DON"T BELIEVE IT IF THEY SAY YOU WON! IT'S A SCAM!


Did it never cross your mind to question why on earth Uber would need to ADD a CC to PAY you? Surely support has added adjusted payments to your account in the past and you ought to know they can just add money to your account?

Someobody calling you to offer free stuff is an automatic red flag. The way to handle it is to get their internal routing information (name, extension whatever) and demand to call them back to continue the conversation. Call them at a number published on the organizations website.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

I do bluetooth through the car. If you get the call, tell 'em you can talk about it when you pick them up at their pick up point. It usually makes them surprised although they often cancel the ride. You might make a few bucks for making the effort to get to the customer's destination before being cancelled by passenger.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> I do bluetooth through the car. If you get the call, tell 'em you can talk about it when you pick them up at their pick up point. It usually makes them surprised although they often cancel the ride. You might make a few bucks for making the effort to get to the customer's destination before being cancelled by passenger.


I can detect scams of any type almost instantly and I always try to achieve God mode by going for the counterscam. No success yet but with a scam of this type I would have a chance.

The best feeling in the world is letting out the biggest fart of your life in your worst frenemy's face.

the second best feeling is scamming a scammer whilst they are attempting to scam you. Unless there's a chance I can get their location, then I'll go for that. If I get it, I will follow up with a savage beating.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

One of the reasons I never answer the phone. Only take text from pax
Uber can email me if the want something.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

islanddriver said:


> One of the reasons I never answer the phone. Only take text from pax
> Uber can email me if the want something.


Don't text and drive! It's a big deal in WA.
I ignore texts from pax as best as possible because I can't do much to reply while driving.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Don't text and drive! It's a big deal in WA.
> I ignore texts from pax as best as possible because I can't do much to reply while driving.


My phone has speech to text. So it's hands free.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Greed over rules common sense...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I really wish drivers would not fall for this scam. I have had someone try the same, but I called Support, they charged them a cancellation fee & paid me the fee, and deactivated their account. The best thing to do is not answer the call, stop driving, and call Uber Support.


Alot of older ladies and gentlemen Uber with while retired. They are the easiest targets for fraud through technology.

It may sound stupid to us but if you think about it most people over 60 struggle with technology and need help from someone to walk them through how to do stuff.

It's easy to find an old mechanic that can build or fix any car but if you hand him a smartphone, he spends 30 minutes trying to find where is the internet.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Of Uber is paying you they have all you info. Why would the need you bank info again. Just tell them you have my info already. but some people lack common sense.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Alot of older ladies and gentlemen Uber with while retired. They are the easiest targets for fraud through technology.
> 
> It may sound stupid to us but if you think about it most people over 60 struggle with technology and need help from someone to walk them through how to do stuff
> 
> ...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

I'm not gonna doubt you, but most older people I know have smartphone/computers and believe they know how to use them too. I'm gonna leave it at that.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Alot of older ladies and gentlemen Uber with while retired. They are the easiest targets for fraud through technology.
> 
> It may sound stupid to us but if you think about it most people over 60 struggle with technology and need help from someone to walk them through how to do stuff.
> 
> It's easy to find an old mechanic that can build or fix any car but if you hand him a smartphone, he spends 30 minutes trying to find where is the internet.


Or how to turn the phone on....


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Its beyond me how people dont have the simplest of common sense, this is very staggering!!


----------



## NCSUdriver (Feb 15, 2020)

Go to the "pickup" location, start the ride, and then do laps around the belt line:smiles: 

That would be fraud on your part, but who cares


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

You add the credit card for the scammer but its up to you to cash out, right? How does the scammer cash out by you adding another credit card?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

The scammer isn't in the same city or state or quite possibly even the same country. They use a fake address so it just an innocent person house or place.

Best way to still earn $$$ is to keep on driving towards the location and try to keep them on the phone for at least 2 minutes so they get charged if they cancel then stop for 3 minutes & give them fake details & go along with it. Say that you need to check your password etc do an email recovery change the password because you can't remember it then just drive the location if they haven't ended up canceling.

They have pretty much cotton on with some drivers doing the reverse on them and now ordering pool rides. So the cancellation fee for them is lower. However they still have a very high strike rate as a rideshare driver gets blinded by the bait of $$$ & stops using his brain as he bites down hard on it.

They have customer prank calls especially at night time. I always rejected it and just cancelled immediately. What they want you to do is as they got you on speaker phone at the party is either buy them drinks etc which can be in 20-50 bucks range or fast food & then to them and they say we'll pay you for it. Usually the driver get stuck with whatever he buys and they are laughing their heads off. 

All in a days work :thumbup:


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

I hope I keep getting more of these scam attempts.


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

I’m sure to regret raising my hand here as well but got me too. Losing all my money at a really bad time is punishment enough guys so no need to add to it please... Just some additional info for those that are newer..

All originated through app (UberGenerated). In the middle of the busiest night Ive ever had. Described issue of increasing complaints of drivers other than primary account holders performing rides (big issue in my area). Stated normally do pic verification but wanted to follow up with call verification as well. Already had some of my info.. (not thinking at the time it could have been public and/or Uber app info). Scammer knew app inside and out, well spoken (should have been a glaring red flag there). Wanted to ‘credit my account for time spent’. Said they ‘tried’ but there is a system problem with earnings. I look at the app and Yes, it’s says earnings delayed blah blah. Ok.. coincidence maybe. Then we move into the ‘I’ll give you a gc number to add, log into your account’. ‘Drivers have had some difficulties logging in tonight’. What do you know.. I can’t log in. Another coincidence? Let’s reset pass blah blah... you know the rest. Poof gone. Not that I have any excuse as I hang my head down, but the whole situation, timing, app, guy... convincing as hell.


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

The rider's name when they tried to scam me was "Rebecca (Uber Support)" with a call from a male with an accent saying there was no rider at the address but they wanted to congratulate me for my 7 months blah blah and was going to upgrade me to "Uber Pro Platinum Plus" and read me everything available in my public driver profile. It was extremely apparent this was some scam attempt.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

lostsoul said:


> Not that I have any excuse as I hang my head down, but the whole situation, timing, app, guy... convincing as hell.


Welcome to the club. At least Lyft refunded what I lost. The scammers are very, very convincing. All the critics here are right, we should never have fallen for it... but they have not yet been tested.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I got a ping Friday and within 5 seconds he texted.......CALL ME.......in caps.......so I cancelled his ride. It was either a scammer, or someone who knows that what they are going to ask me, was probably going to be a NO anyways.....but they wanted to try.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Or how to turn the phone on....


Or the computer.

When I got my first computer I had to ask my son how to turn it on, he was in Kindergarten.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

observer said:


> Or the computer.
> 
> When I got my first computer I had to ask my son how to turn it on, he was in Kindergarten.


Observer how old age you?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Observer how old age you?


55

But that was 25 years ago.

I do personally know several elderly people that don't know how to use a computer and there are a few that do know how.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

observer said:


> 55
> 
> But that was 25 years ago.
> 
> I do personally know several elderly people that don't know how to use a computer and there are a few that do know how.


55 isnt old, late middle ages imho.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> 55 isnt old, late middle ages imho.


Yupp, age is but a number. I may be 55 but I feel like a spring chik...., rooster of 30.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

My grandma is 95, and uses email, skype and whatsapp. She even sends me emojis. That's a cool grandma!



observer said:


> Yupp, age is but a number. I may be 55 but I feel like a spring chik...., rooster of 30. :smiles:


I like 30 year old spring chiks... how haven't we met yet?? &#128526;


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Chikin!! Chikin!! as in could be either gender!! 

My MIL used to complain about my ex being on Facebook day and night. 

Then my ex showed her what FB was all about and SHE wouldn't log off. She was in her late 80s.

RIP, suegrita.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

I just wonder how anyone could think it is uber if you could understand their english well enough to do the scam you should know they were not from uber.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Gilby said:


> All the critics here are right, we should never have fallen for it... but they have not yet been tested


I'm far from perfect ... almost fell for a used car buying scam once.

As far as these scams being covered here, I have been 'tested' 5 times now.


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

Uber isn't going to make you do some ass backwards procedure in order to somehow reward you for doing nothing extra at a very odd random time.

If I remember correctly, they called me through the app and I got the "this is a call from your passenger" warning. Did you really, really think that Uber has no ****ing clue what your phone number is and must resort to these tactics in order to get ahold of you so they can reward you?

Common Sense goes a long way

If I get this scam again, I would be tempted to take the full ride fare, but would be afraid that they are going to complain and file a report about some completely false allegations. So I guess I'll just settle for the cancellation fee


----------



## NCSUdriver (Feb 15, 2020)

I got this call yesterday, I started talking in Spanish

he literally didnt know what to do or say.:thumbup:

I got to the ping and cancelled after 5, thanks for the money!


----------



## d5pilot (Mar 2, 2020)

New driver here. I had a very similar experience Sunday. After receiving a ride request, I got an in app message from rider to call. I called and the say they are uber tech checking gps. They tell me to pull over and confirm my email or phone can't remember now. After a moment he tells me I will be receiving a four digit code to verify with him. He accessed my account drained my wages to a card number he input and made a vomit claim and took that too.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> It may sound stupid to us but if you think about it most people over 60 struggle with technology and need help from someone to walk them through how to do stuff.


Be careful with generalizations. I'm 67.

I bought my first computer in the late 1980s. It was a used CP/M machine. For the younger folks here, that was before DOS.

I couldn't get the modem to work, so I didn't get on line until the early 1990s, with a PC.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Be careful with generalizations. I'm 67.
> 
> I bought my first computer in the late 1980s. It was a used CP/M machine. For the younger folks here, that was before DOS.
> 
> I couldn't get the modem to work, so I didn't get on line until the early 1990s, with a PC.


To all seniors that are computer literate I didn't mean any harm or offense. But out of all age demographics the elderly has the highest percentage of people without technology know how.

Remember when y'all was kids and there was a significant proportion of the elderly that didn't really know how to read. They just knew enough to get by and survive. Well history has a funny way of repeating itself :smiling:

There are people in this world that will take advantage of every perceived weakness they can.


----------



## ChattaBilly (Jan 10, 2016)

observer said:


> Don't feel too bad, Barbara Corcorans secretary got scammed last week for almost 400K bux.
> 
> Luckily she was able to get it back.
> 
> ...


I did not know about it. The scammer started by saying thanks for my high rating and years of service. Immediately I remembered the vacation contest, knew I had not won, but thought maybe there was another contest. He said Uber was awarding me for ratings, and that I would receive $200 on my debit card. Who knows? It did not sound unreasonable. What I would like to say is that after I contacted Uber through their Driver Help Line, and performed the request their fraud team asked of me, I WAS CREDITED 100% OF THE MONEY I LOST BACK TO MY ACCOUNT!!! Thank you Uber.

The scammer started by saying thanks for my high rating and years of service. Immediately I remembered the vacation contest, knew I had not won, but thought maybe there was another contest. He said Uber was awarding me for ratings, and that I would receive $200 on my debit card. Who knows? It did not sound unreasonable. What I would like to say is that after I contacted Uber through their Driver Help Line, and performed the request their fraud team asked of me, I WAS CREDITED 100% OF THE MONEY I LOST BACK TO MY ACCOUNT!!! Thank you Uber.



ChattaBilly said:


> I lost over $200 in my wallet today. I accepted a ride request that said something like "com generated" for the name. As I headed to the pickup location, I received a telephone call from "uber'. "Wyatt" told me he was in promotions, and because of my high rating, I had won $200. He asked me to verify the name on my screen, and asked if I would pull over. He basically walked me through a ridiculously simple scam, by having me add an additional credit card number to my account, which allowed them to drain the money I had not yet sent to my bank acct. In hindsight, I feel stupid. Talk about being frustrated. Anyway, DON"T BELIEVE IT IF THEY SAY YOU WON! IT'S A SCAM!


 The scammer started by saying thanks for my high rating and years of service. Immediately I remembered the vacation contest, knew I had not won, but thought maybe there was another contest. He said Uber was awarding me for ratings, and that I would receive $200 on my debit card. Who knows? It did not sound unreasonable. What I would like to say is that after I contacted Uber through their Driver Help Line, and performed the request their fraud team asked of me, I WAS CREDITED 100% OF THE MONEY I LOST BACK TO MY ACCOUNT!!! Thank you Uber.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Yet another falls victim to this same scam, until Uber starts informing drivers about this scam it’ll keep on happening, at least you got your money back


----------



## ChattaBilly (Jan 10, 2016)

d5pilot said:


> New driver here. I had a very similar experience Sunday. After receiving a ride request, I got an in app message from rider to call. I called and the say they are uber tech checking gps. They tell me to pull over and confirm my email or phone can't remember now. After a moment he tells me I will be receiving a four digit code to verify with him. He accessed my account drained my wages to a card number he input and made a vomit claim and took that too.


Same thing, probably the same guy. His phone area code was from Newark NJ. UBER CREDITED ME BACK EVERYTHING.



Jst1dreamr said:


> I just wonder how anyone could think it is uber if you could understand their english well enough to do the scam you should know they were not from uber.


That is funny, but Uber credited me back. I have only good things to say about them.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

observer said:


> After the fact yes but I doubt anyone would do it as it's happening.
> 
> I've had a couple of ¡Doh! moments myself but I didn't realize it till afterward.
> 
> ...


Uber will never call you for something like that.

I have had special, unknown, promos where Uber gave me an extra $50.00. And they simply add to your weekly payout.

In a similar twist, a scammer will request a ride; then, call your cell posing as support. They will say they need to verify your password and email.

From there they go into your account, and add another debit card, to snatch your earnings.

Uber could also prevent this scam 100%. They simply need to add an additional step, or two, for changing bank information. Most financial institutions have procedures, in place, to prevent, or drastically reduce these scams.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Why do drivers fall for it? 
Asking to add unknown credit card or debit card number in your account where money being kept is as same as asking someone else name in your bank account. 
Please don't fall for it. Always remember that you could be scammed easily when you are in greed mode.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

NicFit said:


> until Uber starts informing drivers about this scam it'll keep on happening,


Uber gives us worthless advice about Coronavirus, which we are truly helpless to defend against (because of the incubation period), yet they refuse to send out even a basic warning of an ongoing scam that has hit countless thousands of drivers.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

observer said:


> 55
> 
> But that was 25 years ago.
> 
> I do personally know several elderly people that don't know how to use a computer and there are a few that do know how.


My Dad has said for years that if the day came that the only way to get groceries was over a computer, he'd starve.

Unfortunately where I work now, there are a lot of young guys that don't have a clue how to use a computer. They're in their early 30s and still their wives do all "that stuff" for them.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I really wish drivers would not fall for this scam.


I wish they wouldn't fall for this scam. But I also wish they would stop driving around their 2020 Lexus on UberX at base rates, and they won't stop doing that either. Not understanding how things work opens you up to making bad decisions that will cause you to get scammed or otherwise make bad business decisions.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I wish they wouldn't fall for this scam. But I also wish they would stop driving around their 2020 Lexus on UberX at base rates, and they won't stop doing that either. Not understanding how things work opens you up to making bad decisions that will cause you to get scammed or otherwise make bad business decisions.


I like driving around in nice cars, plus it is your car when your not ubering, as long as your aware that the nice car does cut into your profits I don't see what the issue is. Though 2020 anything is a waste for uber, I always buy a year or two used, you save 10's of thousands that way. I wouldn't be caught dead in a Prius, not the car for me even though other people might like them they are subpar to me. I made the decision to not care about gas when I first started to drive and almost 30 years later I haven't ran out it yet. If I'm going to save gas I'm going full electric but due to where I live I'm unable to charge a car at night so I have to wait until I move


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

VanGuy said:


> My Dad has said for years that if the day came that the only way to get groceries was over a computer, he'd starve.
> 
> Unfortunately where I work now, there are a lot of young guys that don't have a clue how to use a computer. They're in their early 30s and still their wives do all "that stuff" for them. :frown:


&#128587;‍♂ I had three office managers and several managers that did all "that stuff". All I needed was their reports to figure out how they were doing compared to each other and be proactive in the yards. The reports just confirmed what I was seeing.

I graduated HS just as computers were starting to take off. Didn't need them for the next 10-12 years of work and by the time I did need them, I had people that could do that for me.

I've thought about going back and taking some classes on spread sheets and stuff like that but I have a short attention span for that kind of stuff and at my age doesn't really matter much.

I haven't even owned a computer for over 10 years. I do use the internet to do research on businesses and how to do things but I can do that on my phone and TV.

Youtube is the new university. If you can't find it on there you probably don't need it.

All my kids are computer literate it just happened that I grew up in the typewriter age and they grew up in the computer age.

Matter of fact, my high school daughters computer class is in the SAME room I took typing in and there are hundreds of classrooms at her school.


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

ChattaBilly said:


> I lost over $200 in my wallet today. I accepted a ride request that said something like "com generated" for the name. As I headed to the pickup location, I received a telephone call from "uber'. "Wyatt" told me he was in promotions, and because of my high rating, I had won $200. He asked me to verify the name on my screen, and asked if I would pull over. He basically walked me through a ridiculously simple scam, by having me add an additional credit card number to my account, which allowed them to drain the money I had not yet sent to my bank acct. In hindsight, I feel stupid. Talk about being frustrated. Anyway, DON"T BELIEVE IT IF THEY SAY YOU WON! IT'S A SCAM!


I'm about to do everyone on this site a service. Please at this moment go into your settings and select turn on hard of hearing. This will disable customers calling you. I personally use it because I got tired of customers calling me while I'm driving another pax. And I even went as far as turning off read notification outloud. I even turned the sounds off. Let me tell you the hard of hearing saves lives! No more annoying phone calls!


----------



## Tismi (Dec 21, 2019)

New2This said:


> Since I only do Surge rides I'll start the trip and ghost Longhaul the shit out of it.
> 
> They can't dispute it with Rohit because I'll just say "rider said they ordered it for a friend".


You do what now?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Tismi said:


> You do what now?


Surge and Longhaul


----------



## UberPoolNo (Dec 30, 2019)

ChattaBilly said:


> I lost over $200 in my wallet today. I accepted a ride request that said something like "com generated" for the name. As I headed to the pickup location, I received a telephone call from "uber'. "Wyatt" told me he was in promotions, and because of my high rating, I had won $200. He asked me to verify the name on my screen, and asked if I would pull over. He basically walked me through a ridiculously simple scam, by having me add an additional credit card number to my account, which allowed them to drain the money I had not yet sent to my bank acct. In hindsight, I feel stupid. Talk about being frustrated. Anyway, DON"T BELIEVE IT IF THEY SAY YOU WON! IT'S A SCAM!


I see why u drive the uber since u fall for scam


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

VanGuy said:


> My Dad has said for years that if the day came that the only way to get groceries was over a computer, he'd starve.
> 
> Unfortunately where I work now, there are a lot of young guys that don't have a clue how to use a computer. They're in their early 30s and still their wives do all "that stuff" for them. :frown:


Don't need a computer to buy Vodka!!
&#127864;&#127864;&#127864;&#127864;
&#128526;


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

ChattaBilly said:


> He basically walked me through a ridiculously simple scam


Simple for who?
lol
Just change your username to MarkSimpleton69, lick your wounds and try not to drown during your next shower.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

New2This said:


> Surge and Longhaul


I've been longhauled not long ago by a stupid driver. Of course he didn't know I was a driver too and I know what he did.

1 star + report to Uber the trip (they ended up charging more than the upfront price shown), and got my money back.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Chorch said:


> I've been longhauled not long ago by a stupid driver. Of course he didn't know I was a driver too and I know what he did.
> 
> 1 star + report to Uber the trip (they ended up charging more than the upfront price shown), and got my money back.


I Longhaul whenever possible but I'm smart about it. I cut into Uber's pocket but don't trigger a recalculation.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Chorch said:


> I've been longhauled not long ago by a stupid driver. Of course he didn't know I was a driver too and I know what he did.
> 
> 1 star + report to Uber the trip (they ended up charging more than the upfront price shown), and got my money back.


Excellent!


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

ChattaBilly said:


> I lost over $200 in my wallet today. I accepted a ride request that said something like "com generated" for the name. As I headed to the pickup location, I received a telephone call from "uber'. "Wyatt" told me he was in promotions, and because of my high rating, I had won $200. He asked me to verify the name on my screen, and asked if I would pull over. He basically walked me through a ridiculously simple scam, by having me add an additional credit card number to my account, which allowed them to drain the money I had not yet sent to my bank acct. In hindsight, I feel stupid. Talk about being frustrated. Anyway, DON"T BELIEVE IT IF THEY SAY YOU WON! IT'S A SCAM!


Congratulations! Because you were one of the few who qualified for the promotion. Your name was entered in the possible premium promo as well.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Sick Duck said:


> If I get this scam again, I would be tempted to take the full ride fare, but would be afraid that they are going to complain and file a report about some completely false allegations. So I guess I'll just settle for the cancellation fee


Maybe. I imagine they are simply using stolen accounts or accounts with stolen CCs as well, so any cancellation fees or charges don't phase these scammers (at least the smart ones). I have seen a few riders who have posted here over the years about getting scammed and giving up their login details. @Uncle Freddie (with Baby Huey avatar) from Detroit comes to mind: https://uberpeople.net/threads/can-...pened-to-me-today-and-if-i-was-hacked.255865/

Most of these charges probably end up getting eaten by someone like Uber or the charge card companies most like.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

This is an old one, but apparently people are still falling for it. New drivers everyday so there isn't a shortage of easy prey.

How long have you been a driver? 

Has any driver who has been driving for over a year had this attempted on them?


----------



## getme2srq (Sep 21, 2015)

observer said:


> If the call isn't from someone in my contacts list, I don't anwer. If it's important they'll leave a message.


I go one step further. I have an app which blocks the call if the number is not in my contact list. They go straight to voicemail.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

New2This said:


> I Longhaul whenever possible but I'm smart about it. I cut into Uber's pocket but don't trigger a recalculation.
> 
> View attachment 423964
> 
> ...


I would report you too though.
Don't longhaul me. I know my city. Take me to my destination.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Chorch said:


> I would report you too though.
> Don't longhaul me. I know my city. Take me to my destination.


And I know mine. When I Longhaul it's almost the same amount of time. Sometimes it's faster.

Here's an example. Would you want me to go Route A:










Or Route B:










B is faster but also more lucrative for me.

My Longhauls involve highway miles vs city streets.

If you don't pay extra why do you GAF?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

New2This said:


> And I know mine. When I Longhaul it's almost the same amount of time. Sometimes it's faster.
> 
> Here's an example. Would you want me to go Route A:
> 
> ...


Loghauling is when you purposefully drive longer to make more money out of your passenger.

In the scenario you present, if you take the long way (which is faster, and probably the way Uber would choose), you are not really longhauling.



MiamiKid said:


> I say one ☆, write up, zero tip and DEACTIVATE all drivers who engage in "long hauling".
> 
> Same for drivers with cluttered trunks, refuse front seat and all other lame tactics on the part of drivers.
> 
> ...


And shufflers &#129315;&#128514;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Chorch said:


> Loghauling is when you purposefully drive longer to make more money out of your passenger.
> 
> In the scenario you present, if you take the long way (which is faster, and probably the way Uber would choose), you are not really longhauling.
> 
> ...


Yes!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Chorch said:


> Loghauling is when you purposefully drive longer to make more money out of your passenger.
> 
> In the scenario you present, if you take the long way (which is faster, and probably the way Uber would choose), you are not really longhauling.


Longhauling, when done properly, doesn't cost the rider anything extra. It cuts into Uber/Lyft's cut.

Again look at these payouts:





































Rider's price is the same. My Longhauling makes me more money from Uber's pocket.

I'm ****ing Uber like a Tijuana hooker.

Since I get tipped regularly and fluctuate between 4.93 and 4.96 the riders aren't complaining either.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

I will NEVER understand how people fall for this obvious nonsense. Amazing.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

you are now officially a ride share driver.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

If you fell for such a dumb scam, you absolutely deserved to be scammed


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

ChattaBilly said:


> I lost over $200 in my wallet today. I accepted a ride request that said something like "com generated" for the name. As I headed to the pickup location, I received a telephone call from "uber'. "Wyatt" told me he was in promotions, and because of my high rating, I had won $200. He asked me to verify the name on my screen, and asked if I would pull over. He basically walked me through a ridiculously simple scam, by having me add an additional credit card number to my account, which allowed them to drain the money I had not yet sent to my bank acct. In hindsight, I feel stupid. Talk about being frustrated. Anyway, DON"T BELIEVE IT IF THEY SAY YOU WON! IT'S A SCAM!


You're an idiot if you fell for this


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

LMFAO

One thing's for sure with that type of intelligence you're at the right job!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Why not just make sure to get the cc#, expiration date and security code. While you tell them you are entering the card info go to Amazon and buy stuff.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

mngueme2020 said:


> Hey
> Am Mariza by name, I we like to have a good friendship with you, write to me
> through my email ( [email protected]) I we send you my picture and
> tell you more about me
> ...


Hello Mariza,

It is very nice to make your acquaintance - twice. I look forward to sharing a glad of wine again. 

.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

The same thing happened to me. A guy pretending to be from the ride share company said I was going to get a $200 bonus and asked for my ride share account login and I gave it. While we were on the phone I saw he drained my account. I complained and he said it was just an accident. He added that if I gave him my bank account number and routing code he'd put all the money back plus the bonus and an extra $100. Well he drained my bank account too! I was really mad but he said if I gave him my credit card account he'd make it good. I gave him my credit card number but he just went and got a bunch of cash advances. He apologized profusely and said if I gave him my debit card account he'd really make it up to me. At this point I knew he wouldn't try to pull another fast one, so I gave him my debit card info....


----------



## North East Nomad (Mar 30, 2019)

I got a ride from a user "generated" followed by a txt to call a specific phone number claiming to be Uber support.

Cancelled immediately.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

ChattaBilly said:


> I lost over $200 in my wallet today. I accepted a ride request that said something like "com generated" for the name. As I headed to the pickup location, I received a telephone call from "uber'. "Wyatt" told me he was in promotions, and because of my high rating, I had won $200. He asked me to verify the name on my screen, and asked if I would pull over. He basically walked me through a ridiculously simple scam, by having me add an additional credit card number to my account, which allowed them to drain the money I had not yet sent to my bank acct. In hindsight, I feel stupid. Talk about being frustrated. Anyway, DON"T BELIEVE IT IF THEY SAY YOU WON! IT'S A SCAM!


I never pick up the phone unless from contacts then if a voice mail is left I study it...


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I live by the rule that anyone who reaches out to you (by phone, email, or text) for a reason that requires you to give them personal details or click on a link is a scam.

No one is going to call me and randomly give me cash. And if they claim it is due to an issue that needs to be resolved, I tell them I will call the actual company myself to confirm the issue.

The only scam I ever fell for was when I was 18. Got a call saying I won a cruise and they just needed my CC number for incidentals. Luckily the credit limit was maxed out so they couldn't change anything to it. After I realized it was a scam, I cancelled the card and said "never again". 

If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is. And if it sounds dire, it probably isn't.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/hacker-posing-as-a-rider.383127/


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Sometimes 'empathy' is missing from this forum. OK, maybe a lot. &#128562;


but before that was ...



SHalester said:


> So much for the search option here on this forum.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Gilby said:


> Welcome to the club. At least Lyft refunded what I lost. The scammers are very, very convincing. All the critics here are right, we should never have fallen for it... but they have not yet been tested.


That's not true. I've been tested repeatedly and I always passed, even in my first attempt.

The last scam I came across was a really brazen in person one. These guys stop you on a highway on-ramp presumably because they have broken down and need help. They offer some large gold jewellery in exchange for gas money (50-200, came across this one 4 times).

The first time I suspected a scam but they were really slick so I couldn't be 100% sure offhand. Fortunately I know how to test for real gold and they failed. I told them to beat itor I call poop. They pretended to suddenly notknow how to speak English and went back to their car, which miraculously started! The other 3 times went much faster. Different guys every time but all middle eastern.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't have much sympathy for the drivers who constantly fall for this scam. It's their own greed that causes them to let down their guard. They would never ever allow some stranger on the phone to access their bank account... except for the promise of a quick $200. If there was no promise of a big bonus, they would think twice before complying with the fake Uber employee.


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

lostsoul said:


> I'm sure to regret raising my hand here as well but got me too. Losing all my money at a really bad time is punishment enough guys so no need to add to it please... Just some additional info for those that are newer..
> 
> All originated through app (UberGenerated). In the middle of the busiest night Ive ever had. Described issue of increasing complaints of drivers other than primary account holders performing rides (big issue in my area). Stated normally do pic verification but wanted to follow up with call verification as well. Already had some of my info.. (not thinking at the time it could have been public and/or Uber app info). Scammer knew app inside and out, well spoken (should have been a glaring red flag there). Wanted to 'credit my account for time spent'. Said they 'tried' but there is a system problem with earnings. I look at the app and Yes, it's says earnings delayed blah blah. Ok.. coincidence maybe. Then we move into the 'I'll give you a gc number to add, log into your account'. 'Drivers have had some difficulties logging in tonight'. What do you know.. I can't log in. Another coincidence? Let's reset pass blah blah... you know the rest. Poof gone. Not that I have any excuse as I hang my head down, but the whole situation, timing, app, guy... convincing as hell.


+1 (469) 434-5468. This is the phone number of the scammer I encountered. Even called back later to confirm. He told me to "Go....F". Probably changed by now but here it is.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

lostsoul said:


> +1 (469) 434-5468. This is the phone number of the scammer I encountered. Even called back later to confirm. He told me to "Go....F". Probably changed by now but here it is.


I almost got scammed earlier today, although quite a few key differences from most every one else it seems. I received rider request Gaby(ana) incoming call from 845 I assumed PAX but they said Uber tech - calling me because my account was placed on restriction but due to my high rating that they would waive and clear it as a one time courtesy. Pulled me over got me to cancel my ride and decline the immediate next one ( in hindsight I realize now that if my account was restricted how could I still be on a ride pick up or receive an incoming request ) to answer that its because I let my guard down in the beginning of the call he said my account restricted because of a rider complain that I was texting and driving, my emotional defenses came up and my logic was set aside. The person sounded professional spoke in some fashion that was similar to uber reps in my experience, although spoke perfect eng no accent. Only mystery to me is how he got my cell, because I didn't text out verbally give it out. while on phone 845 number which I forgot was PAX number to call in, I received a text from an 816 number asking for my email which I stupidly gave. Then there was an incoming call from 650 I picked up and same person said he called in on the tech line. I received code from uber also gave to him, However it was soon after this that I started getting uneasy, and started to question some things like how could I be sure he was from Uber. He said that he provided me info on call in, I don't recall him stating my plate# which he was adamant he did, so when I asked him to confirm my plate# again he started fighting me on that, which at this point we were switched over to the 650 number and the 845 number was disconnected. I can only assume that he no longer had access to my plate# anymore so when I got the alert from google that my account requested a recovery confirmation I said No and it blocked the request. I told Jack Reed that its ok to lock up my account I will call Uber directly to confirm and speak to someone to lift it. He went silent and then started cursing me out. After he hung up I called back 6 5 0 2 0 0 9 9 5 7 and yes he did answer again just to curse me out more. I was lucky because the small red flags started adding up to suspicion and the nail was the google request. Uber did the smart thing to send a reset link to my email which is most likely why he needed to reset my gmail account.

I read this forum a lot but I never came across this scam because as far as I know I would have had to search it and since it didn't happen to me until today I would not have known. Other dcam oddly enough come up more often like the vomit scam. I was lucky cause if it was not for google alert I would have been a victim. 
People should not criticize others too much or too often in my opinion; my experience was not a reward it was an action that tested my defense vs logic, and I almost lost big time cause during these times every penny is important and when your feeling defensive, frustrated, scared and on edge anything can happen. I keep driving because I have to, its the only work I can do right now to put food on the table.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

First rule is never answer a pax call ,let them text you. 
always have your cell number blocked


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> First rule is never answer a pax call ,let them text you.
> always have your cell number blocked


Its hard to find guidance most things unfortunately are learned by experience, although in finding these threads one person gave a good advice that goes with yours now, So long story short I signed into my account activated 2 step and turned on hard of hearing. Someone says it disables call function for PAX they can only message.


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> Its hard to find guidance most things unfortunately are learned by experience, although in finding these threads one person gave a good advice that goes with yours now, So long story short I signed into my account activated 2 step and turned on hard of hearing. Someone says it disables call function for PAX they can only message.


That's what I do 2FA and hard of hearing bc I only don't want to talk to anyone anymore. I even turned off read text messages from pax out loud


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Uberdriver914 said:


> That's what I do 2FA and hard of hearing bc I only don't want to talk to anyone anymore. I even turned off read text messages from pax out loud


how do you turn off read out loud? I didn't even know that was a thing


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> how do you turn off read out loud? I didn't even know that was a thing


As a sorcerer, I would have though it part of your training, no? &#128513;

Account / App Settings / Sounds and Voice


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

lostsoul said:


> As a sorcerer, I would have though it part of your training, no? &#128513;
> 
> Account / App Settings / Sounds and Voice


I must've fallen asleep in that class, thanks for the notes. Hope its not on the final exam.


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

Incase other people didn’t know you can also change the destination of a pax on the app once you start the trip. Just pull down address and hit the pencil looking button.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Uberdriver914 said:


> Incase other people didn't know you can also change the destination of a pax on the app once you start the trip. Just pull down address and hit the pencil looking button.


In Uber? No you can't. As a driver you can't.


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

Chorch said:


> In Uber? No you can't. As a driver you can't.


Unless something changed in the last 40 days than yes you can. Once you start trip if you click or drag down the address from the top of the app it'll show you the directions step by step and at the bottom it'll even show you a pencil with destination if you click on it you can update destination with a new one. In the drop down menu I think you can even turn off the voice navigation but I could be mistaken on that last one since I haven't Uber since mid March.

Incase other didn't know as well you can message your next pax while still dropping off the first one as well. Lol okay I'm done with the Uber tips.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Uberdriver914 said:


> Unless something changed in the last 40 days than yes you can. Once you start trip if you click or drag down the address from the top of the app it'll show you the directions step by step and at the bottom it'll even show you a pencil with destination if you click on it you can update destination with a new one. In the drop down menu I think you can even turn off the voice navigation but I could be mistaken on that last one since I haven't Uber since mid March.
> 
> Incase other didn't know as well you can message your next pax while still dropping off the first one as well. Lol okay I'm done with the Uber tips.


I like these tips. I knew about the address updating but not the messaging your next pax


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> I like these tips. I knew about the address updating but not the messaging your next pax


Next tip, during promotions accept all calls if one of them doesn't fit your specific rules bc we all have specific rules as drivers (I hope) than just select not safe to pick up, it'll hurt you CR a bit but you won't lose your place in the promotion. It helps to reach promotions within their short time frame up to 4 times. I usually tend to reach promotions 3-4 within their time frame.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I knew about messaging the mext passenger. Although I don’t text anyone.

Now, again about the changing the destination... I haven’t driven since March either, but I’m surprised you as a driver can do that. There would be so many drivers making a mess... I guess you can change it, and the pax has to approve? If not...that’s a rapist’s dream.


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I knew about messaging the mext passenger. Although I don't text anyone.
> 
> Now, again about the changing the destination... I haven't driven since March either, but I'm surprised you as a driver can do that. There would be so many drivers making a mess... I guess you can change it, and the pax has to approve? If not...that's a rapist's dream.


Pax doesn't have to approve it, their actually notified their trip has been updated if their looking at their phone. According to Uber you can order an Uber as a pax and not enter a destination so your just ordering the Uber and once the Uber gets their you can tell the driver where u wanna go and the driver plugs it in. Mostly old people do it in my experience that don't really know how to use the app or when I get an elderly person and I confirm destination and they say no I am not going their I'll tell em well that's what u put can you update it in your phone ? And they'll have difficulty changing it so that's when you can step in and help. But changing it on your phone is a risk bc they can argue that they were overcharged or potentially scammed bc they never entered that address on their phone and don't know why the driver changed it and whatnot. So it's best to leave that to the pax or do it on their phone.



Uberdriver914 said:


> Pax doesn't have to approve it, their actually notified their trip has been updated if their looking at their phone. According to Uber you can order an Uber as a pax and not enter a destination so your just ordering the Uber and once the Uber gets their you can tell the driver where u wanna go and the driver plugs it in. Mostly old people do it in my experience that don't really know how to use the app or when I get an elderly person and I confirm destination and they say no I am not going their I'll tell em well that's what u put can you update it in your phone ? And they'll have difficulty changing it so that's when you can step in and help. But changing it on your phone is a risk bc they can argue that they were overcharged or potentially scammed bc they never entered that address on their phone and don't know why the driver changed it and whatnot. So it's best to leave that to the pax or do it on their phone.


Uber can see when you the driver has manually changed it. So they'll know whose lying or not.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Uberdriver914 said:


> Pax doesn't have to approve it, their actually notified their trip has been updated if their looking at their phone. According to Uber you can order an Uber as a pax and not enter a destination so your just ordering the Uber and once the Uber gets their you can tell the driver where u wanna go and the driver plugs it in. Mostly old people do it in my experience that don't really know how to use the app or when I get an elderly person and I confirm destination and they say no I am not going their I'll tell em well that's what u put can you update it in your phone ? And they'll have difficulty changing it so that's when you can step in and help. But changing it on your phone is a risk bc they can argue that they were overcharged or potentially scammed bc they never entered that address on their phone and don't know why the driver changed it and whatnot. So it's best to leave that to the pax or do it on their phone.
> 
> 
> Uber can see when you the driver has manually changed it. So they'll know whose lying or not.


I've had to change it a few times but never had a n issue for complaints. But something to keep in mind for the future.


----------

